

Why nerd culture must die: Not everyone can teach themselves - zdw
http://computinged.wordpress.com/2014/11/13/why-nerd-culture-must-die-not-everyone-can-teach-themselves/

======
forca
No. Go away. Nerd culture needs to be cultivated and rewarded. Full stop.

We, at least in the US and in Western Europe are no longer making anything. We
are no longer makers. Sure, a few places make stuff, but the risk/reward
idealism from being a nerd is now discouraged in favour of simply accepting
what is by people who "know better than us". Sorry, most of what I know in
life is because I cared enough to learn and grok stuff. I'm curious by nature
and so are most nerds/geeks. If the sheeple want it easy, let them subscribe
to those ideas, but never ever discourage those of us who want to be
nerds/geeks to give that up.

I use *nix precisely because I don't want it to just "work". That's boring.
This is why my kids are getting Raspberry Pi sets and Lego Mindstorm sets.
They need to think it out and do something. Make mistakes. Learn along the
way. Who knows. Maybe one of my kids will invent the warp drive or cure
cancer. The nerd culture is what encourages the risk takers and the outliers
with the ability to think for themselves. This is a gift and should be
cultivated to the highest extent possible. Education today, sadly is delivered
to the lowest common denominator in the class. This is why the West is
losing... kids that cannot hang need to go to remedial learning like they used
to, not drag the smart kids down. Damned liberals running the education the
West.

